# au secours ! mon mac a pris l'eau



## lhuga (4 Octobre 2010)

he ben voila, un verre d'eau posé pas loin de mon powerbook et patatra ! resultat, g des touches qui ne repondent plus comme " effacer " et d'autre s qui font ce qu"elles veulent....le "l" devient "ool" le point d'interogation n'en n'est plus un....etc...et pour couronner le tout il me demande maintenant un mot de passe au demarrage, bref il devient zinzin...c donc a s"'arracher les cheveux pour lutiliser..es ce que c grave , ca se repare facilement et comment  helppppp


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

La première chose si ce n'est vraiment que de l'eau, c'est de laisser sécher un max pour éviter les courts circuits
Donc non branché au secteur et sans batterie bien sûr !


----------



## Madalvée (4 Octobre 2010)

C'est de l'evian ou de la volvic ?
Parce qu'ont peut ainsi multiplier les fils, il y en a plein sur divers liquides


----------



## marctiger (5 Octobre 2010)

Tout en bas de la page il y a "Discussions similaires", regardes un peu là dedans ?


----------



## Dogger (5 Octobre 2010)

Normalement si le Mac est endommagé par l'eau Apple ne fera pas marcher la garantie - cela n'est pas couvert - car cen 'est pas un problème technique ou de malfonctionnement mais plutôt de "négligence" de la part de l'utilisateur. 

Je dis cela simplement parce que mon frère a eu ce problème et il a dû racheter un mac car le sien a perdu la boule après une tasse de café de renversé.

Espérant que le tout sèche rapidement et fonctionne.....

@ +


----------



## PO_ (5 Octobre 2010)

dans ce cas là, il vaut mieux faire marcher son assurance domestique personnelle.


----------

